# Something very rare and hopefully interesting to all UPDATED PAGE 4



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

******UPDATED ON PAGE 4******

So this is to be a long term resto that i have offered to help with for an old work mate. However on friday he asked if i could help him "tart it up" ready for a meet and then a weekend away. As i have builders in and i couldn't do anything at home i offered to help.

The car in question is a 1966 Alvis TS21 3 litre straight 6. It is going to be fully restored over the winter mostly by us, interior as well as exterior, dash out the works.

So here is the car in question, in all its oxidised glory

























Anyone who has worked on old cars knows there are always areas of concern and they kind of need to be pampered.

























































So the car was carefully washed, 2 foam baths with bh foam and surfex mix, hand washed then lightly clayed, then re rinsed and put back in the barn

































I tried to get some pictures to show the true level of oxidisation but i cant really get across just how dry and lifeless the paint was.

















































So chris got to sprucing the interior

























Whilst i got on with the polishing

















These should show the rough improvements gained from JUST compounding initially with fibre tex pads and 105 due to the old paint instantly clogging on the rotary, then with 105 on wool using the flex

























































These are the kinds of problems you have to polish around and upto

































Some outside shots showing a little improvement and reflection lol









































































And finally the kind of work thats left. 








http://i1194.photobucket.com/albums/aa371
/MattRowe/Correction/Alvis/P1000776.jpg

The aim is to get back hopefully for a couple of late nights to carry on compounding the bat droppings out (the dark spots you can see), hopefully do some refining and further tidy up the chrome. Will post some proper afters when its done just thought i would wet peoples whistles should this be your type of thing :thumb:

Thanks for stopping by, stay classy :thumb:


----------



## ted11 (Jul 8, 2011)

I will keep an eye on this thread, keep up the good work.


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Really love the old cars, & its great to see them being brought back to life, much respect. :thumb:


----------



## ted11 (Jul 8, 2011)

parts for these cars are still available, contact
Red Triangle, Common Lane, 

Kenilworth, Warwickshire, 

CV8 2EL. England. phone number 01926 857303

hope this helps


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Blimey that needs a restore not paint correction.

Fairplay for doing it but I would have refused to work on that..looks plenty rotten.


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Not ever seen one of these mate. I think its looks great so far to breath some life back into it, already looks stunning from the first pic. Keep up the good work Matt and i will look forward to the updates :thumb:


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Many thanks guys. 
Ted11 thanks for that I will take the info willingly. Fortunately we have most things in hand but ANY help is appreciated as you just never know

Nick mcuk no way man. He wants totakehis new wife away for the weekend and I wanna get it as good as it can be so they both roll happy lol

Chill thanks man there is more of this ilk waiting in the wings mate


----------



## toomanycitroens (Jan 14, 2011)

Lovely old boat.
Keep it up.


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

That car brings back memories. A bloke at my work used to have the exact same model and colour, and he drove it as an everyday car.
Good luck


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Certainly a rare sight, and an imposing one at that. Look forward to seeing how it progresses :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Coming along nicely mate, good effort.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Will be keeping a look out for your up dates , rare motor


----------



## Jimmy The Saint (Sep 19, 2010)

Jesus... look at the size of that thing! You've made a massive difference already pal. Gonna keep my eye on this one :thumb:


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

One most certainly to watch, a beautiful looking motor and most certainly worthy of the TLC thats to be lavished on her, fantastic,I really cant wait.

Nice one Matt :thumb:


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Good work so far - will watch for updates on this.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

No dramas guys will update when I get back on it :thumb:


----------



## Minus8 (Aug 1, 2011)

You haven't half got your work cut out for you there  Fair play, I bet it will look absolutely cracking when the restoration is done :thumb:


----------



## Sportspack Mark (May 24, 2007)

excellent!


----------



## sparky 66 (Mar 24, 2010)

looks like your gonna be busy buddy !!! will keep my eye out to see how your doing good work so far .... keep it up !! :thumb:


----------



## scoobymad (Jun 14, 2011)

Stunning!!!


----------



## n_d_fox (Apr 18, 2007)

Never seen one of these before... has a look of the old DB5 about it imo...

Definitely needs a lot of work doing but must admit for the weekender it was planned to attend the attention it got wasnt half bad. Certainly gives a glimpse of what this beauty will be like once restored properly :thumb:


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

n_d_fox said:


> Never seen one of these before... has a look of the old DB5 about it imo...
> 
> Definitely needs a lot of work doing but must admit for the weekender it was planned to attend the attention it got wasnt half bad. Certainly gives a glimpse of what this beauty will be like once restored properly :thumb:


Yes it does have that look I said the same. Apparently the coach builders who made the bonnet with the scoop for the am did some work for alvis also. More expensive in the day than the equivalent rolls or bently


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

Looking good buddy, that bonnet is bloody huge!
I see the Flex has it's work cut out, but that will be one fine looking barge when you are done Matt, fair play :thumb:


----------



## Brooklands (Jun 12, 2010)

One of my favourite cars! I'm going to follow this with great interest!


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Nice work Matt! You should try a nice layer of meg's #7 left on overnight before you polish it!


----------



## EthanCrawford (Jan 7, 2010)

Lovely car there but couldnt help notice is it not a TF21?? My best mates dads recognition lol Hes got a graylady or TC21 that he is restoring. Awsome car will post some pics up when i can. I love the engine in the alvis an amazing noise they are just beasts. 

Keep us posted with her restoration as they are rare cars to see these days.

http://www.redtriangle.co.uk:8080/redtriangle/WebObjects/Redtriangle.woa/wo/0.0.12.5.3.7;jsessionid=05017AA85D681F0BFB5AF4C80E522774


----------



## ocatoro (Oct 3, 2011)

thats 1 gangster car that


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

Nice old motor and will be a real labour of love.

Nice too see something a little more prestige and vintage.

Will keeps an eye on this 1 great start as well Matt


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Cheers everyone. Ethan well spotted you are absolutely correct. I am actually a little annoyed with myself, don't know if I just hit the wrong key or had something else in mind. I spent so long listening and taking notes chris would kill me if he knew lol


----------



## EthanCrawford (Jan 7, 2010)

stangalang said:


> Cheers everyone. Ethan well spotted you are absolutely correct. I am actually a little annoyed with myself, don't know if I just hit the wrong key or had something else in mind. I spent so long listening and taking notes chris would kill me if he knew lol


i wouldnt worry lol lovely cars to look at but its a fair task to restore them as my mate mike has spent the last 10 years doing his TC21 and still not finished lol and it definatly would be a labour of love :lol:


----------



## Huw (Feb 16, 2007)

Nice work. Takes me back (quite) a few years, my old man had a TD21 in dark blue, great cars.


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cracking work Matt, i can see why you said it was taking ages lol


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Yeah cheers Shaun. It is a beast lol at least it's only a tidy up :thumb:


----------



## David Proctor (Mar 6, 2011)

Stunning car..


----------



## MattOz (May 15, 2007)

Looks fantastic, even with all the rot! Have a big soft spot for Alvis's 

A friend of mine has a convertible which I detailed a couple of years back. Pics etc are here.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=130645

Matt


----------



## NornIron (May 12, 2007)

My type of car... :thumb:


----------



## Odin TF21 (Oct 4, 2011)

*TF With a shine!!*

Hi guys, thanks for all the comments on my TF and a huge thanks to Matt & Kap for your hard graft and stunning results:thumb:
Although this work is a temporary fix, I think you'll all agree that a superb job has been done and unimaginable results to some dead & lifeless old paint . Mat took some pics yesterday of the work done so you will be able to see the results soon.
Now she's fit for me and my wife's first anniversary to the lakes next weekend and OPC can stand proud and once again start to be admired, desired and loved!
:driver:
Chris H


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Hola amigo :wave: Thanks for the post hope tracey loves it.

Here are the rest of the pics from round 2. Each panel was compounded multiple times with either fibre tek pads and d300 or purple foamed wool and 
P1, or a combo of both. This was then refined with expert 1500 then lime primed and topped with BOS for the oils. Tyres 2x finish kare 108, brightwork with blackfires heavy and fine and glass was cleaned with 3M. Big props to kap01 again for his hard graft :thumb:


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Matt OZ very very nice work mate, super :thumb:


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

Looks real nice worth the graft i bet.


----------



## Kap01 (Aug 12, 2007)

Fun day, great car... I love this colour now!


----------



## Ali (Apr 5, 2006)

Good job! Although a rebuild if probably what it needs!


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Glad you enjoyed it kap, always appreciated mate. 

Ali, thanks mate. Yeah will be being fully restored mate just needed tidying up for a meet and a weekend away. Still lots of fun to do :thumb:


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Top work :thumb: what about the interior ?


----------



## Odin TF21 (Oct 4, 2011)

*All in good time*

The interior has had a good clean but emphasis has been on getting her looking a little more presentable, curbing and starting to deal with rust and giving the mechanics a going over to be sure fit for a long weekend away.
I still have to get her home, at the moment my wifes uncle has been extremely kind in allowing us work and store the Alvis at his but work can really start once I get her home!
I'm building a bigger garage space at the moment


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

Great result and nice to see something out of the norm being well sorted.

Credit to you all gents, fantastic job :thumb:


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Cheers Nasser, cheers alex. I know chris will appreciate the comments :thumb:


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

Odin TF21 said:


> Hi guys, thanks for all the comments on my TF and a huge thanks to Matt & Kap for your hard graft and stunning results:thumb:
> Although this work is a temporary fix, I think you'll all agree that a superb job has been done and unimaginable results to some dead & lifeless old paint . Mat took some pics yesterday of the work done so you will be able to see the results soon.
> Now she's fit for me and my wife's first anniversary to the lakes next weekend and OPC can stand proud and once again start to be admired, desired and loved!
> :driver:
> Chris H


Welcome mate and the car looks great. Have e great weekend


----------



## P.A.D (Jun 26, 2008)

Very Very cool...

Looks better than i did when i was 45.


Thanks for sharing this beautiful car.:thumb:



Russ


----------



## MirfieldMat (Mar 13, 2011)

Well done Matt (and helpers), looks great. 

Grand old bus.

Look forward to the rebuild thread.


----------



## Huw (Feb 16, 2007)

Well worth the effort. The old Alvis looks a lot better. Are the plans for a full restoration or to maintain it and keep it generally in the condition it is in? I love the patina you get on cars like this, as some one a lot wiser than me once said, 'it can only be original once.'


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Huw said:


> Well worth the effort. The old Alvis looks a lot better. Are the plans for a full restoration or to maintain it and keep it generally in the condition it is in? I love the patina you get on cars like this, as some one a lot wiser than me once said, 'it can only be original once.'


I like that quote, very nice :thumb: Yes plan is a full resto, but where ever possible to keep original parts. So new carpets and mats but dash, dials, seats etc all to be kept and restored, new paint but same colour, original brightwork but rechromed, same glass but new seals etc. When we break it down we will bring away with us what we can, the panels that need replacing will all be rolled by hand then fully resprayed with extra clear. Then we will wet sand and polish it al, rebuild then finish. Can't wait :argie:


----------



## Dream Machines (Mar 13, 2006)

coming along well stangy. Hopefully the Xpert products do the best work for you


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Yes cheers matt. The 1500 was very very nice indeed, long work times and great finish. Look forward to testing it more on further projects


----------



## neil b (Aug 30, 2006)

Great job mate :thumb: expert 1000 and 1500 polishes are brillant i have been using them since august and i wont use nothing else now :thumb:


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

neil b said:


> Great job mate :thumb: expert 1000 and 1500 polishes are brillant i have been using them since august and i wont use nothing else now :thumb:


Cheers man. Looking forward to trying the 1000. Hope it compares well with 105 which is probably my fave polish


----------



## Dream Machines (Mar 13, 2006)

Hey matt - have you tried 1000 yet?


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Looking great, luvverly car


----------



## Huw (Feb 16, 2007)

stangalang said:


> I like that quote, very nice :thumb: Yes plan is a full resto, but where ever possible to keep original parts. So new carpets and mats but dash, dials, seats etc all to be kept and restored, new paint but same colour, original brightwork but rechromed, same glass but new seals etc. When we break it down we will bring away with us what we can, the panels that need replacing will all be rolled by hand then fully resprayed with extra clear. Then we will wet sand and polish it al, rebuild then finish. Can't wait :argie:


You've got some work ahead of you. Any ideas on timescales to get this done, obviously not a few months.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Dream Machines said:


> Hey matt - have you tried 1000 yet?


No matt still waiting on simon to receive shipment then I'm all over it :thumb:


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Huw said:


> You've got some work ahead of you. Any ideas on timescales to get this done, obviously not a few months.


Time scale is down to chris (the owner) but it will be being broken down and started over winter. I would assume he wants t try and make some shows next year with it


----------



## Odin TF21 (Oct 4, 2011)

Hi Guys, a pic of the TF in the lakes attached! soon getting back on with her, just on a little engine work at the moment, timing chain tensioner to replace but afraid its gearbox out to do so! Could have been worse, lucky I dropped the sump when I did to clean it out as the nylon block off the end of the hydraulic tensioner was sitting in the bottom!


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Looking very nice in deed thanks for the update


----------



## impster (May 2, 2007)

Very nice work there.

I wonder how many rolling restorations still look unwashed and unloved because the owners believe that only a respray will bring out the shine? 

Much nicer to work on a classic car that looks half decent, than working on one that looks like a banger.

Well done to you. Hope the work you've done inspires the enthusiasm needed for a rolling restoration of such a nice, hand-designed motor car.


----------



## jamesgti (Aug 9, 2007)

Looks nice and liking the beading aswell.


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

That's a great car and rare too, been a long time since I have seen a stack headlamp which has always been a soft spot of mine mmmmm Mercedes did it so so well back in the day.........

How much of it is original? Cellulose single layer?? by any chance? did have good readings on her..........

Take it lots of 3M tape used up on this one........

Look forward to updates.....

Keep up the good work, now have a face to go with the messages....


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Holy thread revival batman! Lol looks good dog nice to se her rollin again :thumb:


----------



## Odin TF21 (Oct 4, 2011)

A couple more pics, If anyone is interested, I can do an update with the engine work I'll be on with the next couple of weeks?


----------



## Huw (Feb 16, 2007)

Good to read through this again. Good timing for me as I will be assisting my old man to do some work on his latest purchase later in the week. Its two years older than the Alvis, made in Britain as well.


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

Lovely restoration there :thumb: love these old motors


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Huw said:


> Good to read through this again. Good timing for me as I will be assisting my old man to do some work on his latest purchase later in the week. Its two years older than the Alvis, made in Britain as well.


You have my attention


----------



## Googsy (Aug 14, 2011)

Super work Matt :thumb:


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Googsy said:


> Super work Matt :thumb:


Hola amigo :wave: Thanks for the kind words. How's the full fat?


----------



## andrewone (May 11, 2011)

Cracking work, love to see the older cars given a new lease of life!!


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Loving the updated pictures :thumb:


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Cracking work mate


----------



## organisys (Jan 3, 2012)

If only they made modern cars with lines like that. handsome car.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Cheers guys. Glad we all agree it's cool to see such things still being used for purpose, and looking good whilst doing it :thumb:


----------



## Huw (Feb 16, 2007)

stangalang said:


> You have my attention


The fun starts 9am Friday so I'll try to remember to take pictures and get a thread running.


----------



## goodyuk82 (May 12, 2011)

what a lovely classic, Great job:thumb:


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Huw said:


> The fun starts 9am Friday so I'll try to remember to take pictures and get a thread running.


Looking forward to it :thumb:


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

stangalang said:


> Looking forward to it :thumb:


speaking of pictures and getting the thread running :tumbleweed:

Are we nearly there yet????? :wave:


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

123quackers said:


> speaking of pictures and getting the thread running :tumbleweed:
> 
> Are we nearly there yet????? :wave:


Ha ha ha I nearly shat. Yes mate, back on call this weekend but if I have an uneventfull Sunday I hope to finish off. Every time I think I am close I find something else, make a phone call, take pictures blah blah. It's worth it though


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

stangalang said:


> Ha ha ha I nearly shat. Yes mate, back on call this weekend but if I have an uneventfull Sunday I hope to finish off. Every time I think I am close I find something else, make a phone call, take pictures blah blah. It's worth it though


when its rolled out into some sun and the owner takes you down the road changing up @120 in third gear with 120 db of pure V12 Italian symphony ringing through your ears you will be grinning from ear to ear!! trust me

IT WILL ALL BE WORTH IT!!!


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Very nice work!:thumb:


----------



## Odin TF21 (Oct 4, 2011)

*Tools of my trade*

Hi guys, Just saved me a lot of work, as I mentioned I had found the timing chain tensioner in the sump, this meant a gearbox out job to remove the backplate and get to the tensioner to replace. Extreeeeemly fortunately for me, I own a good selection of endoscopes and on a tricky inspection, found that the tensioner (which you cant see from below the top of) has at some point been changed already!!
They just forgot to get the old nylon block that had come off out of the sump, and that is what I found. Just shows it pays to dig a little deeper before you get carried away with the spanners. A little patience just saved me a few days work :thumb: Attached some pics


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Nice to see someone restoring something from when Britain had talent. Not like the throw away lifestyle choice keeping up with the Jones' sh**e so prevalent today.


----------



## Odin TF21 (Oct 4, 2011)

Couple more pics, one of the reason I dropped the sump originally ( sludge), one of scope into timing chain and in the cab.
Although I now don't need to drop the box, the tunnel that covers it has been bolted with nut & bolts rather than the bsf bolts into captive nuts. thought best to put this right so in future the tunnel can be removed without a 2nd man under the vehicle. handy should i need to get to the gearbox/prop shaft on future service/repairs


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

123quackers said:


> when its rolled out into some sun and the owner takes you down the road changing up @120 in third gear with 120 db of pure V12 Italian symphony ringing through your ears you will be grinning from ear to ear!! trust me
> 
> IT WILL ALL BE WORTH IT!!!


Your kidding arnt you Matt wont let him get it dirty for at least a week lol.

The end is nigh then matey, cant wait for this 1


----------



## Odin TF21 (Oct 4, 2011)

*Body Repair Opinions*

Opinions please reg panel repairs. Its not yet time to attack the bodywork repairs but in the 80s rear quarter repair panels were fitted. The repair has stayed solid but after a little digging I have found that the repair sections when fitted have been lapped ( original metal stepped in with new panel lapped on to it so it is double skinned at the point where old & new panels are welded) rather than my ideal which would be to have a butt weld. She'll be having a back to metal respray but I'm unsure weather I should be considering removal and re fitt(pos replace) rear wings or just leave and ensure no excess overhanging material so to avoid any moisture trapps. Also the last repair is after all, part of the cars history. 
Pics will follow when I get chance

Cheers!


----------



## damien.wrl (Sep 29, 2010)

you are in some dilemma, your correction has made the car look great and original, to much repair work and it becomes a restoration.... dont envy your choices... it is nice to see a real recovery job not some six week old Audi/bm having its first clean... oh and the car is a peach, beautiful thing


----------



## Odin TF21 (Oct 4, 2011)

Few pics from repairs in 1982


----------



## Dmac1969 (Sep 12, 2010)

Lovely motor! One of my favourite cars of all time.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Dmac1969 said:


> Lovely motor! One of my favourite cars of all time.


Thanks dmac. Sorry on the late reply I hadn't realised you had posted :thumb:


----------

